# 05 ranger 500 snorkel



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Can anybody give me a list of what all fittings and pipe I will need to snorkel a ranger 500 sxs? Its my buddys and Im gonna snorkel it for him. Hoping to get a list instead of trying to figure it out as I go. Thanks


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------

